

I bought a 300 euro keyboard - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/cool-thing-thursday-a-300-euro-keyboard/swizec/5690

======
tzaman
The important question: Besides writing text, how does it feel writing _code_?
I'm very used to my english-setup apple keyboard, and I'm wondering whether
coding is as pleasurable.

------
jfb
Interesting. I use a similarly expensive keyboard [1] and, although I am fully
used to it by now, I'd like options. Particularly, the key travel is a bit
mushy and I'd like a higher voltage USB port.

[1]: <http://www.kinesis-ergo.com>

